# Blast at Korean DMZ wounds 2 South Korean Soldiers- Aug. 2015



## CougarKing (4 Aug 2015)

A mine explosion?

Reuters



> *Blast in Korean DMZ wounds two South Korean soldiers: military*
> Mon Aug 3, 2015 10:40pm EDT
> SEOUL (Reuters) - Two South Korean soldiers were wounded by an explosion on Tuesday, possibly caused by a landmine, in the heavily fortified Demilitarised Zone (DMZ) that divides North and South Korea, military officials said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Aug 2015)

Mine is a machine. Machines break down.


----------



## McG (10 Aug 2015)

South Korea is accusing North Korea of having deliberately crossed through the DMZ and set three mines to kill South Korean soldiers.  The south is now promising that its military will deliver a punishment against the north.

South Korea blames North for DMZ mine blast
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-33844078


----------

